# OP77 via CPU laden



## Reto (4 April 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgende Anordnung:


```
Laptop mit WinCC
               |
               | Ethernet
               |
NetLink PRO (MPI/Ethernet Wandler)
               |
               | MPI
               |
           S7 414-2 DP
               |
               | DP
               |
             OP77 A
```
Auf dem OP77 ist Seriell deaktiviert und MPI/DP ist aktiviert mit Adresse 15. Die CPU hat Adresse 2.

Verbindung bis zur CPU klappt ohne Probleme ... zum OP77 jedoch krieg ich keine Verbindung.
Geht das überhaupt, via eine CPU auf ein OP77 zugreiffen, welches nicht am selben Bus hängt (MPI / DP)?

Wenn ja, was muss ich einstellen? WinCC meldet immer, dass eine Verbindung nicht möglich sei und ich meine Einstellungen, Schnittstellen und Kabel überprüfen soll.

Danke im Voraus
Reto


----------



## pedikon (4 April 2007)

Hallo

Versuch doch mal die Alternativen Einstellungen unter MPI/DP Settings

Enable MPI (remote on)

Enable MPI (remote off)

Vieleicht auch mal direkt am OP die Projektierung übertragen (mit den korrekten Verbindungseinstellungen)

Danach noch mal probieren.

Hoffe funzt

Pedikon


----------



## Neuling74 (4 April 2007)

Reto schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe folgende Anordnung:
> 
> ...




Hallo RETO

schau mal nach, ob im WinCC unter Transfereinstellungen das Routing aktiviert ist. Wenn nicht änder dies bitte. Dann solte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## volker (4 April 2007)

habe sowas noch nie probiert, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, das man von mpi auf dp routen kann.

ich an deiner stelle würde das op auch an den mpi-bus hängen.
oder besser noch den bus zwischen netlink und cpu auch auf dp setzen (falls das geht)


----------



## Reto (5 April 2007)

Irgend wie klappt das gerade alles nicht so wirklich ...

Ich hab das OP nun mal ausgebaut und es direkt neben meinem Laptop mit einem NetLink PRO verbunden.
S7Online hab ich auf den NLP eingestellt, als PROFIBUS.

Auf dem OP77 ist Channel1: serial --> Deaktiviert
Channel2: MPI/DP --> Enable (rem. on)
MPI/DP-Address --> Value: 15
MPI/DP-Baudrate --> Value 1500kBaud


Wenn ich im WinCC flexible auf Transfer gehe, dann kann ich dort den Modus auf MPI/DP stellen, anschliessend die Stationsadresse auf 15 und mehr ist da garnicht einstellbar.

Nachdem ich auf Transferieren klicke, generiert er, versucht zu transferieren ... und bricht dann ab:





> 09:38:57.33 Transfer        Info   :  Generierung starten ...
> 09:38:57.33 Generator       Info   :  Generierung gestartet ...
> 09:38:57.33 Generator       Info   :  Generieren von 1 Delta-Schritten ...
> 09:38:59.83 Generator       Info   :  Linker bearbeitet 'OP77_WA' ...
> ...


----------



## seeba (5 April 2007)

volker schrieb:


> habe sowas noch nie probiert, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, das man von mpi auf dp routen kann.
> 
> ich an deiner stelle würde das op auch an den mpi-bus hängen.
> oder besser noch den bus zwischen netlink und cpu auch auf dp setzen (falls das geht)


Und ob das geht, zumindest mit 'nem Siemens CP. Muss allerdings alles sauber in NetPro konfiguriert sein und auch das WinCC flexible Projekt muss ins S7-Projekt integriert sein.


----------



## Reto (5 April 2007)

An den Bussen kann ich leider nix rumschrauben ... die sind gegeben, da ich hier an ner bestehenden Anlage bin. Der DP, an welchem die OPs sich befinden, verläuft über mehrere stockwerke mit zig dezentralen ios und motorstartern.
Der NLP muss auf dem MPI angeschlossen sein, da auf dem DP die Reaktionszeit viel zu langsam ist (Kommunikation zum Host-System).

Ich hab eben auch ein Versuch gemacht mit einer CP5511, welcher jedoch das selbe Resultat bringt.

Noch einer ne Idee?

Gruss Reto


----------



## Reto (5 April 2007)

Kann es ein Problem sein, wenn ich im WinCC flexible eine Geräteversion von 1.0.0.2 habe und auf dem Gerät habe ich V01.02.00.02_01.02 ?

Kann ich WinCC flex irgend wie auf die neuere Version bringen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 April 2007)

*Routing...*

Es muss auch das PG in Netpro eingebunden sein damit das Routing funktioniert, und dem PG muss eine SChnitstelle zugewiesen sein!

Achso, und soviel Ich weis geht Routing bei en Linuxbassierten Geräten (OP77a/b) nicht!

Mfg.
Jochen


----------



## Reto (5 April 2007)

Ich bin ja nun schon viel weiter vorne ...

ich krieg schon nicht mal ne Projektierung auf das Gerät, wenn's direkt am Adapter hängt.

Versucht hab ich das mit ner CP5511 und mit dem NetLink PRO von Deltalogic.

Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
Danke Reto


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 April 2007)

*Betriebsystemupdate...*

Wenn nicht das neuste Betriebsystem auf dem Panel ist kannst du das mit ProSave aufspielen!


----------



## Reto (5 April 2007)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wenn nicht das neuste Betriebsystem auf dem Panel ist kannst du das mit ProSave aufspielen!



Kann das auch umgekehrt zu Problemen führen?

Ich hab nen neues OP77 (kam vor paar Tagen) und ne relativ alte WinCC flex 2005 ohne SP.

Da das doofe SP 800 MB hat, hab ich's noch ned heruntergeladen (Bin auf Baustelle mit Mobile-Card ... 800MB = ca. 8h ^^)


----------



## Reto (7 April 2007)

So ... nachdem mit dem SP1 und HF7 es noch immer nicht ging, hab ich halt anderweitig bissel rum probiert.

Jetzt geht's ... Das Problem bestand darin, dass der NetLink PRO sich normal seine Busparameter ab dem Master holt, dieser jetzt aber nicht verfügbar ist.

Einstellen auf Manuell und Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und Höchste Teilnehmeradresse wählen und es geht.

Routing geht laut WinCC Hilfe nur mit den B-Modellen. OP77A geht nicht.

Sollte es trotzdem gehen, irgend wie, so wär ich dankbar über ne Info.

Danke trotzdem für alle Infos
Gruss und schöne Ostern
Reto


----------

